# Battle Of Britain Memorial Flight - RIAT 2017



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

An Edit of shot from RIAT on Friday

Battle Of Britain Memeorial Flight - RIAT-201714Jul2017_CW_02409 -Edit.jpg by Chris Wynne, on Flickr


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning that pal.
#proudtobebritish


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Back in the days when Britain was great!!
Fab picture :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cracking shot, you def had the better weather day on Friday - just looks a little over processed for my liking...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Good to see her back in the air again after her major overhaul.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Great picture and its amazing that City of Lincoln is still flying - i watched her displaying back in the late 70's.




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That's a cracking picture


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

Against the wall material mate! Lovely picture!


----------

